# So, as a big boy, what have you broken? (list)



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Well,

I'm 210 or so right now. been down to 200 and as high as 240 lbs in the past 10 years. 

I ride agressive XC, or trail riding if you like. But usually nothing more than a 3 ft drop. I do rail hard downhill though and have no problem using my power to torque up a hill. So, after cracking my 3rd carbon bar (I'm done with carbon for a while.) I figured I'd write up a list of what I've broken or messed up over the last 10 years or so, off the top of my head. These are parts I generally consider to have broken due to being a bigger boy, other than one frame.

Wheels.

Taco'd - 1 front, 2 rears. 1 was machine built, the other two hand built. beefiest rim I tacoed was a velocity aeroheat.

Hubs - 1 cracked Ringle superbubba hub flange, 3x laced.

Frames.

1. Totalled a stumpjumper back when they were steel, but this was a hard crash that involved breaking myself. (my fault, no warranty)

2. Yeti Ultimate, cracked at the BB shell (no problem warranty, even though it was after the warranty period)

3. Ellsworth truth, 3 weeks in. (big problem trying to warranty)

Handlebars (4) (all carbon bars installed with a torque wrench)

1. Titec alloy bar, bent in a crash

2. Easton EC 70 monkeylight. Craked out towards the brake clamp (no problem warranty)

3. Titec C3 1.0 - loved the bar, it was out of round but cracked near the stem clamp (no problem warranty)

4. Titec C3 1.5 - a bunch of cracks around the stem clamp. (going back in for warranty). 

(I do have another bike with a carbon bar that sees less use, no problems yet). But, I'm done with carbon bars for now.

Cassettes (2)

1+2 - both shimano xt 9 speed. bent the 32 tooth cog twice on climbs. Both on the 4 arm carrier. (no problems with warranty)

Seatposts (1)

1. Icon Sterling. Busted up top.

rear d's (don't count, any I've trashed would have happened if I weighed 100lbs less)

Seats 
(a few bent rails...)

Myself

1. Broken pelvis (bad crash, see broken stumpjumper frame)

2. A few fingers.

Basically, I suppose I should at some point accept that at 200+ and riding hard just puts a lot of stress on parts. Even without jumping a lot. So moral of the story, buy stuff that lasts and accept that you are a bigger boy. I've never been a weight weenie, but this just is a reminder...


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Ok, that's not me in the avatar*

I've been asked now a few times seriously if that's me in the avatar. Here is a picture of me and my brother up in the upper penninsula of michigan. I don't have a mowhawk. Helmet did something funky.


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

*br acon bits*

I have not destroyed much equipment as previous years...

Bent a crank on 94-95 Specialized rigid hardrock (champagne)  
2 rear axles and bearing sets on same bike... Fixed it gave to kid who needed a bike...

96 Haro escape 8.1 cracked frame at BB and Drive chainstay... I cracked it in 2002--actually let BOL ride it...But i will take hit...on the haro before demise 

*Broke a Kore stem --actually it stripped out...Over torque(me) 

*1 Ritchey OCR rim...OE on the Haro .Rear..Spokes kept snapping at the hub.
( gave that to riding buddie currently and he busted two spokes the other day.) Temp Replacement for his taco. 

* Fell on a bonti crowbar bar with bar ends replaced 2X 

*2 chains Shimano  
*1 S-ram 

*2 bottom brackets square spindle 1200 total miles 

1 rear tri D hanger area on SL superlight had it 6 months at 210 weight (warrantied) was riding with LBS owner.. 

*1 WTB disc rim hit and dislodged a 50lb boulder on the snowys( Kinda cool the boulder stop me by getting inside the rim and when i pedaled away the boulder pulled out of the ground...and rolled off trail... 

*1 BB splined 700 miles

* 1 xt cassette bent 34t over 

*1 additional rear tri Kiwi crack( warrantied)

Nothing else to think of...Replaced parts on whims though..Wife was not happy...


----------



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

*Jra*

No steering components yet... ( Knock on wood. ) But I've never played Carbon Roulette, either.

In 6 years of riding, I've broken...

5 rear cogs - some people would say 'poor shifting technique', but in the spirit of optimism embraced by our current president, I choose to attribute this to the power generated by my clyde sized legs.

2 free hubs - see above, except this probably actually IS from overpowering them.

Seats - I go through about two a year.

1 Wheelset; before I started truing my own.

Spokes - 4 or 5; I find my wheels hold together better when I keep them really tight.

3 Nipples - from over-tightening spokes.

2 Chains

1 BB Spindle

1 F/S frame - Really and truly just riding along... Seriously... I'm NOT making this up! KHS was pretty cool about it. Didn't have a replacement rear triangle, because my frame had been discontinued. They offered a brand new single-pivot frame, but I really like the one I have, so they one-offed a replacement for me.

1 Steel hardtail - This one was my fault. Overtorqued the front der. clamp & pinched the seat tube. I felt really bad about that one. The bike hadn't done anything to deserve it.

1 Seat post - Slammed down on it so hard that it kind of mushroomed where it entered the seat-tube.

2 Front & 1 Rear derailleurs and 2 bar-ends... Not really weight-induced. Just crashed them. 

Wind - At least every 10 minutes for 24 hours after eating pretzels.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Rims: 1 - Taco'd Sun Rims Singletrack (my fault not tensioned properly)

Saddles: 3 - SDG Grand Prix & Bel Air and Titec Berzerkr

Handlebar: 1 - Azonic WF 1.5 Riser 

That's it, not much really.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Broken Parts*

Well, I have broken a lot of parts over the years, but I have had a really unlucky past few weeks. Here is the carnage report since May 1:

Rear Rim (Cracked all the way around, only about 6 months old)

Destroyed Chris King rear hub

Bent Cassette

Broken XT Crankarm

Broken Shifter cable

Bent Pedal spindle (Shimano 959)

Broken Racer X Frame

Ripped Cycling shorts

I know it sounds like a bad crash, but these were all on separate rides. So, I have forgotten about mountain biking for about 6-8 weeks (Frame takes that long to get back from Titus) and I bought a road bike. On the positive side, I will have to get a whole bunch of cool parts!!!!


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

several spokes, 1 xt rear derailleur, 5 count em' 5 chains and 2 cranks.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*forgot all about chains*

I've busted at least 3 in the last 10 years, might be 4-5.


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Broken Parts*

Now that you guys mention all of the parts, I start to remember:

1 seat post (while under 200 lbs.) off of a '89 Hard Rock Comp.

1 SDG T7000 Saddle. Snapped a Ti rail in half. Lucky for me it was when I was riding out of the drive way for a ride. Just ran back in and grabbed the SS.

1 Scott frame. I was actually climbing a hill when the seat stay snapped at one of the welds. New a guy at Scott who upgraded me to the Race model. That was in '94. That is now my SS.

1 4th degree separation of my left shoulder. Scarred me away from downhills for a while.

Nothing else to serioulsy, KNOCK ON WOOD!


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*Here's the list*

The guys I ride with call me "the parts tester".
I am 215lbs naked.
This is what I have actually broken while riding.
Ellsworth Joker, snapped rear triangle
Kona hard tail, cracked frame
6 rear deraillers
3 derailler hangers
more chains than I can count
1- 44 tooth front chain ring
1- 32 tooth chain ring
numerous spokes
2- 517 rims
one bashguard
one set of flat pedals
1 xt shifter
3 or 4 bottom brackets
2 taco'd wheels
bent WTB ti saddle rails
Marzocchi fork seals
Plus the piles of worn out parts, tubes, and tires.
Luckily no control parts, but I change my bars religously at a year old.
John


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

*recently broken...*

I weigh in tween 200 and 210.

Recently destroyed the rigid forks on my Voodo Nzumbi. No surprise there. It was only a matter of time. Just bent em. No injuries.

Two days ago I snapped my drive side TruVativ Stylo Team crank arm. Got 7 stitches in my leg from that one. And I'll be riding/running lap 1 at snowshoe this saturday. Should have the new Hollowtech II XT cranks in today or tomorrow to get ready for the race.

i ride mainly xc, and somehow manage not to break much. been ridin mu litespeed for the last 6 years and have had no problems. Long live TI.


----------



## cranky (May 27, 2004)

I've tacoed my front wheel. Broke my big ring. One Free Hub, 2 chains, 2 Derailleurs (good excuse to upgrade)... Broke the rear triangle frame on my Klein Adept (they replaced it). Broke the Manitou front fork on same bike when I drove into something with the bike on the roof rack. Never broke any bones, but I dislocated my thumb.

I weigh about 230 and have been riding MTB's for 10-years.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*A bike shop's worth of parts...*

...and frames have fallen victim to my size and aggressive riding proclivities.
Two cranksets; an LX and a Raceface
At least a half a dozen wheels and all of their associated parts
Three forks; Two Manitou SX-R's, one Rock Shox Boxxer
Maybe six or more seatposts including three Thomsons
Usually 2-3 drivetrains per year
Maybe seven or eight saddles
Six or more brake rotors
At least seven or eight bottom brackets
Three shocks
Endless sets of grips, cables, brake pads, and tires
Two sets of leg and arm armor
Three or four helmets
and just the other day my seat clamp threads sheared off while tightening it
I am not proud of this. It is simply fact


----------



## FashionMan (Jan 22, 2004)

*Broke Bike Bits*

Hmmm....not as many as Destro

On the '91 Trek 930

bent 2 sets of pedals
bent one Deore crankarm with the 2nd set of bent pedals
the Rapidfire shifter was not designed to be between 235 pounds and the ground
broken seat rail
bent middle chainring
snapped rear derailleur off bike

2002 Muni Mula

bent seatpost
bent middle chainring twice (but not the Blackspire replacement!)
bent another set of pedals
rear wheel came apart while pedaling
bottom bracket

Upgrading through breakage, I call it!


----------



## Destro (Jan 22, 2004)

*Here is some of my damage*

I will start this story by saying that I am 240ish pounds and a chronic pedal masher!

1994 GT Timberline FS;
Permanently bottomed out fork,
Bent seat post,
Broke off BOTH crank arms,
Bent first handle bar up about 90 degrees on one side,
Killed shifters.

2001 Kona Munimula
Cracked frame, thanks for getting me a new one Gravity Warehouse,
Six broken spokes rear wheel on the second ride,
A few more about a year and a half later, *(hand built wheels only now),*
Bent seat post, (which is why the frame broke),
DESTROyed one crank arm,
Bottom bracket,

2003 Jamis Dakar XLT 1.0
Not dead yet

I am sure if you count the tires that got absolutely shredded and some random broken saddles you could add a few more pieces. The moral of the story is, if the guy tells you that this part weighs a little more but will last your fat ass a long time it is definately worth it!
Ride on!
DESTRO


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

*What have I broken?*

On MTB: I'm pretty easy on stuff.

I run between 225-245 lb, currently 230.

Early years: 95 Pro-Flex 855 swingarm, toptube.
(Great warranty replacement 957 complete front, rear and NR4 shock!)

99 Truth: Swingarm, upper links, toptube

2001 Id : Swingarm

American Classic wheelset: Rear axle, bearings, Volicity rim.

5 or 6 seatposts: 
Old style XTR and Thompson seem unbreakable though as replacements.

Various WTB and Titec Ti Rail saddles.

Body parts: from MTB collarbone

From Racing off road Motorcycles Enduros, Harescrambles, Moto-X)
T6-T7 Vertebra ( back!)
Collarbone
Scapula
Ankle
Various toes on each foot
Hand
Various fingers

Seems MTB's are a little safer and cheaper.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My Grocery List*

Very good topic. Let's see what I can remember:

two bottom brackets
4 free hub bodies
one wheel set
countless Specialized body geometry saddles. I now use WTB
3 frames
countless seat post
one rear derailluer (not my fault, the twig that jumped into the wheel is to blame)
countless chain rings
a couple of cog sets
My list is small compared to others. Again, good topic.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

*Damn- you guys must really*

not ride too smoothly 

I'm 210 and over the past 15 years have only broken the following (and I ride aggro XC, FR, and DH)

So far the list looks like this-

2 Wheelsets (which were too light for my weight)
1 bent seat
1 Deraileur (hooked it- not because of weight)
A couple of Brake levers because of crashes....

Maybe its because I am religious about relacing parts when recommended....but I am riding the following-

XC- 
Yeti Kokopelli
Marzocchi Marathon SL
Mavic 819 UST on Ritchey Pro Disk
XTR
Easton Carbon
Thomson Seatpost
Magura Louise
Truvativ Firex team

FR/DH/DJ
SC Chameleon
Azonic WF HB/Stem
Thomson post
Deore LX/XT
Truvativ Hussfelt Cranks
Marz Z-1 T-A
Sun Singletracks on XT Disk
Avid Mechs
FSA Pig DH HS

Thats about it....I do drops up to 6' and crash a lot too......


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*my schnoz*

I once broke my nose on a small tree that had been cut down and left partially across the trail.

On the bike, aside from the obvious (bars frame wheels cranks) I broke a series of the original LX rapifire plus shifters in the mid nineties. My middle chainring would wear out and when the chain slipped slipped my knee would come around and knock the shifter off the bar.

I believe that early/mid nineties LX stuff was the untimate in form-over-function parts design! Lots of the high end "features" but very low quality.

I don't believe bike parts should be designed to wear out in four years. We are being shafted by the bike industry.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

*Weight doesn't break parts. Torque, velocity and the ground do.*

I weigh around 205# and am well, fat is a good description. Ex motocrosser and BMX racer (skinny back then). I go downhill like a falling safe and uphill about as fast as you could push a safe. I dance on the technical. My bike rarley breaks. I on the other hand break lots of stuff. On me.
List.
Torn calf, messy, Big sprokcet set on blend. Hit a tree stump with pedal.
Two broken metacarpels, bones inside hand. OTB. Same time, bloody eye.
Somewhat separated shoulder. Wedged front wheel between a couple of rocks, body kept going bike didn't.
Overall skin condition. I look like a loser at a LIONS vs CHRISTIANS semi finals.
Items on bikes. Tubes and pedals, plus grips. 
My last two bikes amazed me.
Fisher Sugar ans Specialized Enduro.
I am a maintenance nut and am always replacing or adjusting.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

Forks
Marzocchi 93 XC500 (bent stanchion & numerous blown seals)
Manitou 94 Mach Fork (blew aftermarket spring & cap)
Rockshox 96 Judy XC (blew aftermarket spring & cap and had to get aftermarket damper cartridge after blowing several stockers)
Marzocchi Z1 BAM (98) (cracked crown, replaced; blown seals, replaced; bushings, replaced....still have it as a backup, one tough fork)

Bars
Several Easton & other makes flat bars bent

Cranks
Bent 2 Shimano LX square-tapers
Bent Specialized Strongarm
Bent Shimano Alivio

Frames
Specialized 96 M2 Stumpjumper (cracked rib between chainstays)
Santa Cruz Heckler (broke two swingarms at dropout weld)

Seats
Bontragers, Specialized's, WTB's, SDG's, pretty much everything.

Seatposts
Specialized (broken bolts & bent)
Ritchey (bent x3)
Raceface XY (bent)

Pedals
Shimano 535 (broken clip retainer)
& numerous bent flat models

Rims
Never taco'd a rim, always get rid of them once the spokes start snapping every other ride

Hubs
Shimano Alivio (bent axel)
Shimano LX (bent axel)
Chris King (seized axel)

Headsets
Numerous Raceface units (they suck)

Bottom Brackets
They just wear out.

Shifters
Alivio's
LX (new & old)
XT's (Several models)

Derailers
Demolished Alivio front & rear (old), LX's front & rear (old & new), XT rear's (old & new)

Brakelevers
XT's destroyed at lever pivot

RECOMMENDED PARTS:
Chris King Hubs & Headsets (Headsets never wear out, hubs have awesome warranty)
Thompson Seatposts (very strong)
Easton Monkeybar (non-carbon)
Raceface Turbine Cranks (squaretaper perfection)
XTR derailers seem indestructable (have an old beater since 98)
Raceface seatpost (one bent but it was small diameter, extreme extension, & warrantied by RF)
Fox Vanilla R coil shock (still going through two swingarms & a whole new design frame over seven years!!)
Marzocchi Z1 forks are the best period. (still have old one & loving '04 Z1FR)
Specialized frames (warrantied 96 M-2 comp with 02 M-4 pro)
Avid Mechanical Discs are reliable & durable

(can't say yet about so many other bits, everything above saw years of service or broke early enough to merit its mention)


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

*Break stuff.*

I weigh around 215 and in the last three months this is what I have broken: One rear rim taco special, two chains, bent derrailleur, bent xt cassette. (will buy LX from now on). I guess I am a hack.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's a new one : cracked the front-plate on my Thomson stem.

This was apparently a new one on LH Thomson company, warranty replacement was immediate, no questions asked.

I really appreciate companies that stand behind their product.


----------



## cyclust (Apr 7, 2004)

Green Giant said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm 210 or so right now. been down to 200 and as high as 240 lbs in the past 10 years.
> 
> ...


mostly just the seams in various cycling shorts that were being stretched to their limit by my oversized,clydesdale mo-hunkin' A-dubble-S!


----------



## Maddog (Jul 4, 2004)

I've never broken any bike parts while actually riding except two chains. Lots of stuff has worn out over time though. I did break my left wrist while riding up at Blue Ridge in a typically dry SoCal winter. I hit a rare patch of ice, slid out to the right, landed with my left wrist hitting the ground first which broke the ulna bone (I think). I coasted back to the truck and couldn't ride for about 6 weeks.


----------



## Sumo-class Rider (Apr 26, 2004)

*Lady Hearts*

I've broken a lot of ladies' hearts 

Here's old Sumo (black shirt) in his younger, and svelter, years (was over 200 even then)


----------



## GhstRydrX (Jan 22, 2004)

*argggghhhh!!!*

just yesterday i broke my drive side pedal. fortunately, right in front of my apartment! I definitely got my money out of these pedals(oddysee black widows). time for something new, but i do not have the budget. i`ll probably stick with some cheap platforms until old man winter allows me too spend on some mid winter deals. hopefully go clipless at that time. just gotta find some shoes!


----------



## Vulcan (May 22, 2004)

My friend first snapped a peddal off, then he stripped the threads out of the crank...


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

*Andyfsr is right...*



andyfsr said:


> Weight doesn't break parts. Torque, velocity and the ground do.


In addition to breaking chains, derailluers, helmets, collarbone, scapula, tearing a rotator cuff tendon, and taco'ing several wheels....I have broken these 6 frames in under 3 years:

(1) Fuel98
(3) Fuel90
(2) Liquid Fuel30

I currently ride a Ventana X-5 on a Mavic XL wheelset. No complaints.
I am approx. 225lbs, 6'5" and live in the rocky Sonoran Desert.


----------



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

*Oopdate*

Tally one front axle, one stem, and 1 helmet...


----------



## slayer 50 (May 18, 2004)

Bent my SRAM 970 cassett and the SRAM chain. the chain bent on a up hill power shift and one month later the third ring on the cassett bent over one and a half rings .No shifting was involve ,it bent 3/4 of the way up the hill.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Two Specialized Enduro frames, seat rails, seatpost, rear deraileur, pedals, XT hubs (they are crap), rear QR...and eaten many tires and even more tubes....not too bad for 15 years of Mt. Biking.


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

just to say...my buddy broke a marizzchi fork in half offa jump..he landed too far from the pad and the fork just split in half it was like 500-600 dollar fork too..u had a full face on and fractured a neck bone or something and the doctor said people who break that bone usually have a 12 percent chance of living.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*OK here we go*

HMMM, let me think here

1- gone through about two rear deraillures and one front

2- taken out four sets of wheels (had one set of road wheels from performance that didn't even last a week)

3- three bottom brackets

4- two cranks

5- Broke my Gary Fisher Big Sur frame (no problem getting warranty to fix)

6- I don't evcen know if I should put this in here but chains HA I have no idea how many

7- 2 helmets

8- 2 sets of bar ends

Oh and of course a collar bone

Thanks for listing my list is short but every time something breaks I definitely die a little inside - Later


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Green Giant said:


> I've been asked now a few times seriously if that's me in the avatar. Here is a picture of me and my brother up in the upper penninsula of michigan. I don't have a mowhawk. Helmet did something funky.


Hi, I'm guetting a Titus, how has it been holding up? do you like the bike? Mine will be a motolite.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

andyfsr said:


> I weigh around 205# and am well, fat is a good description. Ex motocrosser and BMX racer (skinny back then). I go downhill like a falling safe and uphill about as fast as you could push a safe. I dance on the technical. My bike rarley breaks. I on the other hand break lots of stuff. On me.
> List.
> Torn calf, messy, Big sprokcet set on blend. Hit a tree stump with pedal.
> Two broken metacarpels, bones inside hand. OTB. Same time, bloody eye.
> ...


An update to breaking things.
Went base jumping, you know where one jumps off of a bridge with a parachute...Oh yea used my bike instead of a parachute... 8 to 9 foot drop OTB, I guess, don't remember. Anyway landed in a shollow creek bed, rocky, ended up with five broken vertibrea and seven broken ribs, five of those ribs twice, total fractures 17. Also a torn rotator cuff and hamstring.
Ready for this...Damage to bike was.....one slightly torn grip. Wreck was a year ago and believe it or not I finally got back the other day and it felt good to ride again.
I suppose it would be better to break parts and not bones.
Andy


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Azonic DS2 frame
Schwinn Straight 6 frame
2 Mavic 521 rims (the old downhill-rim)
2 Race Face seatposts, 1 BBB
1 Coda 502 M crank
3 seats

Im 240 and ride mostly trails, sometimes freeride.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*I broke my first frame last week ...*



Green Giant said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm 210 or so right now. been down to 200 and as high as 240 lbs in the past 10 years.
> 
> ...


POP!!!!

At this point, I think I'm down to handlebars as the only thing I haven't broken ;-)


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

where did you get such crappy bikes from man?

so..
you thinking of meeting us in Cloudcroft, NM at the end of the month?


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

I ride pretty aggresively and my weight generally goes between 190 to 220. Of the following list of parts, none have been broken in a wreck...al are JRA's:
I1 Gary fisher Pro-Caliber frame-warrantied (Cracked at seat tube)
1 Trek Y-frame rear triangle -warrentied (Stilll have the frame...VERY tough bike)
1 Tomac Eli...cracked at seatstays. Not warrantied. (wouldn't even sell me a mainframe)
2 sets of XT cranks...both snapped during sprints and lead to BAD wrecks
Bent numerous handlebars before going to risers
Couple of seatposts
Bent the rails on numerous seats...bot Ti & Cro-mo (Especially when on a HT)
wheels...back in the day when SPINS where cool we used to crack them like eggs & routinely strip the rear hubs. Other than that, I'm pretty easy on rims.

I'm currently riding a Jamis XLT and, despite reports of them being prone to breakage, I have had no problems.


----------



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

Other than a serious-ass sweat (or serious ass-sweat?), a few chains, and possibly the sound barrier on a few downhills, I'm luckily short in my list of breakages.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I haven't had that much break on me

Stock Kona seatpost bent
Kikapu frame cracked
Bent a derailleur hanger
Some crappy pedals on my old GT
Bent seatrails on stock GT and Kona saddles


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

1 cheap riser bar (bent bad actually)
1 Ritchey headset
1 granny ring
1 rear rim


----------



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

just tacoed the hell out of a front wheel.


----------



## sandman1971 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Broken parts*

I would have to say I have been lucky compared to most of you.
I have only broken 1 chain, one bar end, went through 2 sets of factory pedal....bent frames, busted bearing, bent pedal axles, numerous rear axles. But my 2004 Rockhopper is hold up pretty good except the left side crank arm came loose....slightly rounded the Truvativ crank arm.   Has been a pain every since that day, just works it self loose, tried blue loctite little luck.  I'll try the red next. The Manitou six fork well it gets a total workout every ride. I weigh 225-230 @ 5"11". Just added a Avid front disk with Shimino hub and rim. Got the rim and disk for $30 and the Avid disk for $43 off of Ebay. Got a richey tire and single track bar ends on the way.  Wanting a new fork with at least 100mm. I have the size 15 frame so I can't go too large in travel.


----------



## usafschue (Jul 10, 2005)

Haven't broken much, although I run 238; but I did ride my first bike, a Giant Rincon, literally into the ground. The front dropouts both broke simultaneously on a 2-3 ft jump and I endo'd (if you could even call it that, my bike went with me, my tire flew behind me) into the ground and ate dirt. I was so proud I still have the Sr Suntour XCR fork to this day  Other than that, the usual chains broke, and an overtightened stem are all there is on my list of casualties. I replace things often, usually when I feel unatural flex. 

Though I think on my new trance my Mavics are gonna taco when I take on some nice steps 

Tony
Giant T2


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

First

Myself
One Broken Elbow (10+ years ago)
One Collarbone (3 weeks ago)

Bikes
Rigid forks - My first 'Mountain Bike'.
Wheels - At least 3. Mostly due to tension and slamming into things.
Suspension Fork - Snapped off a brake post
Seats - 4 or 5, different mishaps. One broken seat rail, most others just due to things falling on the bike.
Seat Posts - 2 or 3... Normally stripped threads on the head.
Bar Ends - Over Torqued 'em trying to keep them from spinning on the bar.
Usual wear items - Tires, Tubes, Chains

I've nicked and dinged several frames, but have not made a frame unrideable, yet. In fact my first real bike, a Schwinn Frontier, was still running last I knew.

I think that's about it. I've been hit by upgraditis several times, and it normally means replacing parts before they really need it. 

JmZ



Green Giant said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm 210 or so right now. been down to 200 and as high as 240 lbs in the past 10 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrandonJ (Oct 25, 2004)

I recently broke my '03 Raleigh Inferno XC frame in half. It broke of right at the weld between the seat post tube and the bottom bracket. I learned that XC racing bikes can't take aggresive riding clydes.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I like this thread. I don't feel so bad. 
me - perforated my small bowel, broke arm, etc.
bb and rear hub every 3-6 months for a few years
raceface XY seat post and numerous others
numerous bent rims and popped spokes
Adept rear triangle X 2
Ventana X5 seat tube - I think this was a fluke
Manitou SX-R X 2
numerous chains 
numerous seats

Ya gets what yous pays for. Most of my breaks occurred when I ran cheap to mid level parts even though I don't do big drops. I was also younger and fitter. I have a very expensive, somewhat heavy FS bike, which shouldn't catastrophically fail with proper maintenance. Hopefully.


----------



## cpuffe (Sep 26, 2005)

BBs: BBs are my nemesis. I chew them up more so than any other bike component...unless I use high end bottom brackets I will chew them up at a rate of one every 500 miles. I had a Syncros 4 row bb last 3 years, that's a record. Currently seeing good longevity on an FSA Platinum Pro bb. Road I can only use DA level BBs. I destroyed an Ultegra bb in 3 weeks.

Cranks: cracked a Campy Chorus crank (this amazed the Campy rep), stripped splines on spider on XT crank, bent arm on a Truvativ Stylo crank.

Wheels: can't use "system" wheelsets, too gossamer for me. I have great luck with Shimano hubs and Mavic rims laced 3x/32 spoke.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

I think I've solved my breakage problems. I just started using a 38 lb freeride bike as my all around bike. IMO, if you aren't racing XC then worrying about weight is just silly- especially if you weigh 190+. 

In fact, I'll go so far as to say it is unreasonable for a 200 lb + rider to expect a sub 30 lb bike & components to hold up to hard riding. To illustrate the point, at 190 with a 38 lb bike my body/bike weight ratio is 5:1 (5 lbs body weight to 1 lb body weight). If you figure a 5:1 ratio for a 165 lb rider the bike would weigh 33 lbs (still seems heavy but not bad if it has long travel, hydraulics, etc)), but if you figure it for a 130 lb person (like my wife) you get a 26 lb bike...and try finding a 26 lb bike with a 6" travel front & rear, hydraulic disks, etc,etc.

I'm not saying a 5:1 ratio is ideal, I'm just illastrating that bike weight has to be relative to the weight of the person riding it for the frame & components to hold up in a similar manner. If you are big, strong guy you will be much happier if you get a bike that will handle the abuse you dole out.


----------



## redstar (May 27, 2005)

i have to agree with you here chipV. since switching from the sugar to the kona coiler i have had no problems out of components breaking from normal riding use. the kona came with parts made to take abuse in all the right places (ie race face cranks/bars). my confidence is way up since i dont feel like the bike could break at any time. getting up the hills takes a little more effort but the need to spec out the perfect line and not deviate from it is gone.


----------

